# sabonnyc.com



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Tabitha,

I think this is the right forum to ask this question: are good the soaps from this site:

sabonnyc. com 

A friend of mine suggested it to me, but I'm not sure if they're good enough for my soft skin. Any advice will be welcome.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 15, 2008)

Good is subjective. Not knowing if you have particular allergies or sensitivities & having never tried the soap myslef it is hard to say. You can look at the list of ingredients & see if they match what you desire in a soap.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 16, 2008)

Good answer Tab.  We want everyone to always check out suppliers, other soap makers web sites, etc. and not place the moderation team in any elevated position of recommending or not recommending any particular site or products from said site as "OK" for you or your family.  

  Welcome to the SMF Forum!  

Paul


----------

